

There is literally a US government conspiracy against vegan mayo - atomical
http://qz.com/493958/there-is-literally-a-us-government-conspiracy-against-vegan-mayo/

======
Turing_Machine
So fraud prevention is now a "conspiracy"?

There is no such thing as "vegan mayo". Mayonnaise is made from eggs, by
definition.

Note that the purveyors of vegan sandwich patties don't call them "Just
Hamburgers". They call them "garden burgers" or "soy burgers" or some such.
Calling them "Just Hamburgers" (with a picture of a cow on the label, no less)
would be a lie.

Note also that Kraft sells two products: "Kraft Mayo", made with eggs, and
"Kraft Miracle Whip", made without eggs.

~~~
tired_man
They call it "vegan mayo" so you know what the real product it replaces is.
Just like the vegan burger patties. If they didn't specify, then their product
could be just about any sort meat patty replacement. This way you know exactly
what the vegan replacement version product doesn't taste like.

~~~
Turing_Machine
They don't call them "vegan _hamburger_ " though.

Also, the label depicted doesn't say "vegan mayo", at least not in large
print. It says "Just Mayo". It looks pretty deceptive to me.

~~~
datashovel
Apparently mayonnaise did not always include egg yolk.

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayonnaise
    

But besides this, the label appears to do plenty to explain to consumer what
it is:

[http://www.choosingraw.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/IMG_55...](http://www.choosingraw.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/IMG_5545.jpg)

~~~
Turing_Machine
Sorry, that's like calling something "24 Karat Gold" in large print, and
calling it "gold-free" in small print. You can't do that.

This is a deceptive product. All they need to do is change the name to make
sure it's clear you're not buying "Just Mayo", but rather an egg-free
simulation of mayo, and they'll be fine. There's no conspiracy here that I can
see, just truth in packaging laws functioning as they are intended to
function.

~~~
datashovel
I guess there's something valid to what you're saying, but at the same time I
generally think about these things in scales of gray and not in black and
white.

What if someone comes up with a new technique (or new material) for
manufacturing paper. It's not technically the same material being used in the
product, but everything about it, and everything about people's experience
with it, is exactly the same as their experience with and uses of "paper".
Should they be forced to stop using the word "paper" on their product and
start their advertising pitch with "please buy our 'something that is flat and
white and you can use it to write things on. But it is certainly not paper'
product, in the same aisle and probably on the same shelf as the real paper
products"

and come to think of it, by taking a hard line approach we may be asking for a
"naming crisis" (a marketing company's wet dream) and making things
unnecessarily complex for consumers. Think of all the different names we'd
need to start giving fruits and vegetables. Well it's yellow, not red. So it's
not an apple. That has oats in it? It's certainly not bread.

We all know how difficult / expensive it is to educate consumers on a new
product. Why create artificial barriers to entry for startups or companies
trying to do things a little different? "A little different". We're not trying
to call spaghetti moon rock, and we're not saying it's ok to market napkins as
beer.

